# New barn



## brandon327

Started the new barn today, got all the post set.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great. Good luck with building it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish my goats got a barn. They get a shed.  The barn has been taken over by the horses.


----------



## brandon327

It is going to to be 24x24 with a 8x24 loft in the center


----------



## brandon327

Little more progress


----------



## Sylvie

Looks good!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looking good!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice!


----------



## GoatsLive

Very nice start, and looking forward to photos as the project progresses!


----------



## brandon327

Should get finished next week. I think that I am gonna put concrete in the whole inside. It will have a feed storage room with one 8x12 stall for the time being. We only have 2 goats right now but are thinking about raising some.


----------



## audrey

Nice!!


----------



## MsScamp

brandon327 said:


> I think that I am gonna put concrete in the whole inside. We only have 2 goats right now but are thinking about raising some.


Depending on where you live, you probably don't want to make the floor of the kidding area concrete unless you are going to have the barn wired for electricity. While concrete is easy to clean and disinfect, it holds cold exceptionally well and that is very hard to overcome while kidding.


----------



## brandon327

I am in Mississippi and the barn will have power and water and maybe even heat.


----------



## brandon327




----------



## brandon327




----------



## Sylvie

Now I think I need a new barn  Looks great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Moving right along.


----------



## brandon327

I hope to be in it by New Years .


----------



## DDFN

That is a very nice barn and you are doing it so right! That big of a barn with currently 2 goats. I think you have heard all of us talking about how additive goats are and how fast your herd will grow :wink:

Congrats!


----------



## brandon327

My wife says I over do everything. One reason for the size of the barn is I have 3 kids and I will eventually have at least 6 show goats. Part of the barn is a concrete wash rack and a 6x8 feed storage room.


----------



## Scottyhorse

brandon327 said:


> My wife says I over do everything. One reason for the size of the barn is I have 3 kids and I will eventually have at least 6 show goats. Part of the barn is a concrete wash rack and a 6x8 feed storage room.


Jealous.... :greengrin:


----------



## DDFN

brandon327 said:


> My wife says I over do everything. One reason for the size of the barn is I have 3 kids and I will eventually have at least 6 show goats. Part of the barn is a concrete wash rack and a 6x8 feed storage room.


There is nothing wrong with that! I wish my husband would over do everything, he actually under does a lot of things :shades: :-D

That sound like it is going to be a very nice set up and well done. Congrats and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## brandon327




----------



## nchen7

awesome barn!! my bf would overdo things too, but better safe than sorry, right? easier to have unused space vs always needing more. can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## GoatsLive

Really coming along nicely!


----------



## milk and honey

That is beautiful!! I SO wish I had one...that's a great Christmas present for you!


----------



## brandon327

Does anyone know where I can get some panels to make pens with from


----------



## brandon327

Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## ksalvagno

What type? You can buy metal tube gates and put fencing over them. You can get panels and gates at TSC.


----------



## Emzi00

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/feedlot-panel-cattle-16-ft-l-x-50-in-h
These what you mean?


----------



## brandon327

Prebuilt stall panels for goats , I am trying to make it easy removable


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure how much you want to spend but Light Livestock Supply has some nice panels. I have ones similar to them snd love them. You can also get the larger corral panels at TSC.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice job on the barn! I'm jealous :grin:


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I am SO incredibly jealous! We have a nice two story barn, but of course I am not allowed to use it for animals. The top is mostly storage and the bottom now has two giant boats in it and a million tools. I have been squeezed into the corner for milking with a pile of hay and some feed bags. The goats have a separate shelter, but it could definitely use some upgrading. One day....


----------



## HoukFarms

So jealous


----------



## Gunsmith48

This website is where I purchased 3 free standing kidding pens: http://www.sydell.com/. They can be a little pricey but their products are some of best quality of fencing that I have seen. They had a display at one of our shows. There customer service is the best! One of my new panels had been damaged on delivery. I just gave them a call that was on a Saturday evening, within an our I got a call back from one of the owners. He asked if i could repair it or he could ship a new one out to me second day air at no charge to me. A few bangs of the sledge hammer and it looked like new. He refunded $50 to me just for my troubles of repairing it. 5 days later I received a box that contained a $50 check & spray can of touch up paint. Now that's customer service! They have a life time customer from Little HoofPrints Farm.


----------



## brandon327




----------



## brandon327

Should have some doors next week, then build stalls, plumb for water , run electrical and some fencing.


----------



## nchen7

Gorgeous!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great job!


----------



## kramsay

That looks great!!!
If you don't mind sharing, how much have you spent on the main building itself ? We are looking at building a barn just not for sure how big I want to go ​


----------



## brandon327

I will have less than 5000 in materials in it


----------



## kramsay

What are the dimensions ? That's what I am looking at spending- my dad can build it so materials are my only cost


----------



## brandon327

24x24


----------



## kramsay

Thanks so much!


----------



## GoatsLive

That really is beautiful! I like the price too


----------



## margaret

It looks AMAZING!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Great job!


----------



## brandon327




----------



## NyGoatMom

:thumb: Nice job!


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW I love it. :thumb:


----------



## TOU

Excellent!!!


----------



## milk and honey

Those are great pics and a great looking barn!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Really appreciate you sharing all these photos and costs. Our pole barn starts going up in April when the ground thaws. I'm leaning towards wood for the siding rather than metal since we are in new england and our roof will be different for snow loads but this has given me some great ideas!


----------

